# Tough 2 games coming up



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

@Memphis then hosting Sacramento on Saturday night. Both these teams have got off to slow starts, but both are still teams that give the Rockets trouble with their uptempo style. Hopefully Ward and Lue will step up defensively, and Yao can get involved right away. 

Next week we play Memphis again, followed by Minnesota and the Lakers. I'm hoping we can win 3 of our next 5, which gives us a 3-4 record overall but no one was expecting a dynamite start anyways.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Memphis,Sacramento,the two teams rockets had much trouble fighting with last season.but i'd say they might end the first 7 games with 3-4,or 4-3,which means they gotta win 4 or 3 games,that's tough,considering the opposing teams.but good lucks with them.and hope Yao could get rid of that damn black elbow stuff(dunno how to say it in English) as soon as possible.In China,u wear sth like that in ur elbow only after u lose a member of ur family.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

v.s Memphis - Yao is gonna show Gasol that he's the best international C out there, he'll walk over him and Lorenzen Wright. 93-81 Houston

v.s. Sactown - Yao is gonna show Miller that he's the best passing C out there, he'll have a career high in assists. 96-89 Houston

v.s Memphis - Yao destoys Gasol again. 91-80 Houston

v.s. Minnesota - Yao is gonna show KG that he's the future MVP of this league, he'll put up better stats than KG. 89-83 Houston

v.s. L.A. Lakers - Yao is gonna make Kobe wish Shaq was still in LA. 95-87 Houston.

Yao's stats for next 5 games: .600fg%, 32ppg, 15rpg, 3apg, 3bpg

Yao Ming, **** Yeah!


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

I'll be happy if they go 2-5. They'll get one from Memphis than one from Minny or Lakers.


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

What if we go 0-19 that will truly be interesting.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well... 3-4 it is. :upset:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> v.s Memphis - Yao is gonna show Gasol that he's the best international C out there, he'll walk over him and Lorenzen Wright. 93-81 Houston
> 
> v.s. Sactown - Yao is gonna show Miller that he's the best passing C out there, he'll have a career high in assists. 96-89 Houston
> ...


Well I was close wasn't I?  

I can't believe I was the only one that picked 5-2, we could've won both the games against the Wolves and the Lakers! T-Mac will be back for sure next game (he better be), so things should be rolling along for us from here on.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

If McGrady doesent play tonight against JERSEY, I'm gonna be major pissed

With McGrady and Yao, this game is very winnable, but without McGrady, it leaves the door a bit open for Jersey and if they pulled out a win against us, I would probably go shove my head in dirt underground and suffucate myself


----------

